# Arca Swiss Z1 SP ball head and quickset options



## Ladislav (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm considering replacing my Manfrotto tripod legs and ball head with RC2 compatible release plates for Gitzo legs (Systematic Series 3, 4 sections, long) and Arca Swiss Z1 SP Ball head but I'm confused with different quicksets available with the head:
- MonoballFix - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-monoball-fix/p1552344
- Fliplock - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-with-fliplock/p1027873
- Classic - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-with-quickset/p1027872

Does anyone know what is the difference between them and why should I prefer one over another?

I'm also bit concern about this part of description in Fliplock and Classic: 
_Please note: the safety-stop feature of the Wimberley plates do not work with the new "double decker" Arca Swiss quick release clamps on the Z1 head. The Wimberley plates can still be used, but users must ensure that the clamp itself is sufficiently tight as the safety pins in the end of the Wimberley plate will not prevent it from slipping out._

I though that when I buy Arca swiss head, it will be compatible with with all Arca style plates. I would like to have something compatible with Wimberley plates, Kirk L-brackets, etc. One reason I want to replace RC2 plate is to have much broader selection of accessories available.


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 25, 2016)

I actually just ordered those Gitzo legs from Gitzo UK with 50% clearance sale  

I'm also considering Sirui K-30 ball head as an option for my old Manfrotto legs to keep the tripod compatible with Arca styles plates: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sirui-K-30X-Aluminium-Ballhead-Including/dp/B004QC6VOW


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> I actually just ordered those Gitzo legs from Gitzo UK with 50% clearance sale
> 
> I'm also considering Sirui K-30 ball head as an option for my old Manfrotto legs to keep the tripod compatible with Arca styles plates: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sirui-K-30X-Aluminium-Ballhead-Including/dp/B004QC6VOW



That Gitzo link you posted on another thread just cost me lots of pennies! Still a 4 series Systematic for under £400 = WOW! Did you know those prices include postage too?

Back on topic! I have the Sirui K40X ball head (it's bigger brother) and it is a very nice piece of kit. I know ARCA have the name and are very good quality but my (relatively) cheap K40X does a good job holding a 600 F4 or 800 F5.6 at silly angles, so do you really need any more?

Note I DO NOT normally put lenses like this on ball heads! I was just testing it out - it is quite surprising how bendy Gitzo tripods can be...........

Just a suggestion, but why not get the Sirui K30X and then decide if you need/want anything better? If you do I think you may struggle to find it! Though there is the Triopo RS3? This silly little head has the best lockup of any head that I have tried regardless of price or size! It is only about £30 as well?!? However there is a catch - well actually two catches. First a little DIY (read brute force and ignorance) is needed as it does not have a QR clamp. Theses are cheap and simple to fit but not easy! The Chinese seem to have a surplus of thred lock! The other catch is that there is only one lever to control everything - I like this but it can be a bit disconcerting until you get used to it, in other words keep a firm grip on your camera.

Just some food for though? 
Thanks for the Gitzo link!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm using a Gitzo 2 series with a Arca-Swiss Z1 with the quick-setup. Your love the Arca-Swiss Ive the RRS BH-55 as well and its a great head but the Rolls-Royce of ball heads is the Arca-Swiss much smoother action, easy to adjust and the best universal & dedicated plate system copied by many.


----------



## romanr74 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> I'm considering replacing my Manfrotto tripod legs and ball head with RC2 compatible release plates for Gitzo legs (Systematic Series 3, 4 sections, long) and Arca Swiss Z1 SP Ball head but I'm confused with different quicksets available with the head:
> - MonoballFix - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-monoball-fix/p1552344
> - Fliplock - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-with-fliplock/p1027873
> - Classic - http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-arca-swiss-monoball-z1-sp-with-quickset/p1027872
> ...



These are just wonderful products, built like a tank, nice to operate. You have to be careful with plate compatibility. Make sure you understand what you need and what matches before you buy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 2, 2016)

Ladislav said:


> I'm considering replacing my Manfrotto tripod legs and ball head with RC2 compatible release plates for Gitzo legs (Systematic Series 3, 4 sections, long) and Arca Swiss Z1 SP Ball head but I'm confused with different quicksets available with the head:
> 
> Does anyone know what is the difference between them and why should I prefer one over another?




MonoballFix - their latest clamp type, fastest to mount a camera/lens because all you do is press the lever a short distance to spread the clamp; if you plan to use plates/L-brackets from anyone but Arca-Swiss, you do not want this clamp (more below)
Fliplock - More like a traditional lever clamp, but with an additional step to fully open it. You flip the lever to 90° (where the plate can slide but not be lifted out), then slide a pin inside the lever using your thumbnail to open the clamp fully. RRS clamps have the 90° half-open feature, but not the secondary lock. Arguably the Arca fliplock is more secure, but I've never had an issue with my multiple RRS lever clamps, and to me that thumbnail thing looks like a PITA
Classic - standard screw-knob clamp

You can see what I'm talking about here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhOO5gPYgtI




Ladislav said:


> I'm also bit concern about this part of description in Fliplock and Classic:
> _Please note: the safety-stop feature of the Wimberley plates do not work with the new "double decker" Arca Swiss quick release clamps on the Z1 head. The Wimberley plates can still be used, but users must ensure that the clamp itself is sufficiently tight as the safety pins in the end of the Wimberley plate will not prevent it from slipping out._
> 
> I though that when I buy Arca swiss head, it will be compatible with with all Arca style plates. I would like to have something compatible with Wimberley plates, Kirk L-brackets, etc. One reason I want to replace RC2 plate is to have much broader selection of accessories available.



I'd be concerned, too. Backing up a bit, there's no such warning on the MonoballFix because that clamp is _only compatible with Arca-Swiss MonoballFix plates_, which despite being made by AS do not conform to the AS plate standard. The dovetails of the MonoballFix plates are closer together than the standard AS plates. That's why the new FlipLock and Classic heads have the 'double-decker' design – there's a wider top set of grooves for the standard AS plates, and a narrower bottom set for the MonoballFix plates. The MonoballFix clamp only has the bottom deck.







Plates from Wimberley, Kirk, RRS, etc. (along with older from Arca-Swiss themselves), will still work in the FlipLock and Classic AS clamps, by locking into the top set of grooves on the 'double deck'. What they mean by the safety stop feature being incompatible is that with the plate in the top set of grooves, there's nothing to catch the safety stop screws on a plate. Here's how those work:






The safety stop screws are the two hex screwheads sticking up on either side of the plate (graphic is from Wimbeley, but RRS and Kirk have the same setup). It's worth noting that while lens plates generally have the safety stop screws, not all camera plates or L-brackets have them (and some, like the RRS plate for my 1D X, have only one). When a screw-knob clamp is opened slightly, or a lever clamp is opened to the 90° half-way position, the plate can slide back and forth in the clamp, but the safety stop screws will prevent the plate from sliding all the way out of the clamp...thus, to get the camera/lens off the head, you must open the clamp wider (more unscrewing the knob or flipping the lever to 180°). With the Arca-Swiss double decker clamps, if you unscrew the Classic knob a little bit or flip the FlipLock half open, a Wimberley/RRS/Kirk plate could slide out (as would the older Arca-Swiss-made plates, but they never had the safety stop feature at all). For their new MonoballFix plates, they have built safety stops into the deck of all three clamps (those are the pins you see sticking up). 

IMO, the Arca-Swiss heads are quite nice, but their clamps, to be blunt, aren't. If you're using plates other than the AS MonoballFix, you've got extra depth to the clamp you don't need. But the other problem is that Arca-Swiss' own plates aren't very good. Unlike RRS and Kirk, they don't make camera-specific plates or L-brackets. That means no anti-twist lips on the base plates, and potientially problems with changing batteries or attaching cables with the upright portions of the L-brackets. Similarly, their lens plates don't have anti-twist nubs (you can see those sticking up from the back of the Wimberley plate in the clamp above), so unless you have a lens large enough to have a 2-screw tripod foot (e.g. 400/2.8, 600/4), you may find your lens twisting on the plate.

To make matters worse, Arca-Swiss decided to attach these newer versions of their clamps to the heads using both a bolt and epoxy, meaning they're *non-removable* and you can't just swap on a better clamp (e.g. RRS/Kirk). You can get it done by sending it to an Arca-Swiss authorized service center (but for example, there's only one of those in the whole USA, Precision Camera Works in Chicago, where you can send your AS head and someone else's clamp and they'll swap them for $30, actually a pretty reasonable cost but annoying that you can't just DIY). 

So, if you really want the Arca-Swiss Z1 head, I'd recommend getting the verison without a clamp, then getting a clamp from RRS (if you want a lever release), Kirk, or Wimberley for it.

Maybe more info than you wanted, but hope it helps...


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 2, 2016)

Neuro: great read, thank you.

I presently use...


Arca-Swiss Z1 dp with Flip-Lock Quick Release
Gitzo GT1542T -- a very small / light CF travel tripod that fits in my 22L Kiboko or in a carry-on bag.
RRS L-Plate for my (non-gripped) 5D3
Wimberley P-5 -- I bought it for my old crop body before I got my 5D3, and now it sits on my 70-200 f/2.8L IS II collar full time (yes, even though I'm not supposed to use it on it).
Full disclaimer: I don't mount big glass on it. My 70-200 is the biggest kit I own, so I'm not messing with big superwhites, gimbals, etc.

...and I've not had a moment of trouble using the RRS plate (no safety stop screws or even holes for them) or the P-5 on the Arca as I don't bother with the safety screws. It's a personal decision, of course, but I am comfortable with simply being maniacally obsessed with verifying the flip-lock is down.

That said, just for fun I just put the two screws back into my P-5 and tried out what Neuro posted. It absolutely _will_ work as a secondary lock against the two pins in the lower dovetail of my Arca, but it comes at an annoying cost as the pins from the P-5 will prevent sliding into the dovetail (as it will hit the Arca lower dovetail pins). But you can do it one of two (annoying) ways:


Open up the Arca clamp an immense amount and top load the dovetail (at an angle), or
Tighten down the P-5 screws to raise them enough to allow the normal dovetail sliding action to work, and then somehow index them back down after you've mounted the dovetail (that's a tricky move).

I am not calling either option that easy, convenient or ideal. The first idea is, in particular, a major PITA on my specific Arca head as making large/macroscope dovetail distance changes is cumbersome. I would never ever ever do that in the field -- I'd change clamp products altogether after one day of shooting with that as a part of my workflow.

- A


----------



## Ladislav (Apr 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > I'm considering replacing my Manfrotto tripod legs and ball head with RC2 compatible release plates for Gitzo legs (Systematic Series 3, 4 sections, long) and Arca Swiss Z1 SP Ball head but I'm confused with different quicksets available with the head:
> ...



I did exactly what you suggested. I bought Arca-Swiss Z1 without clamp and added Wimberley C-12 clamp. I'm very satisfied with that combination. Although I would prefer to have some shim between the ballhead and Gitzo Systematic tripod. Since the tripod does not have the center column, it sits to close to the base and manipulating pan lock is not that convenient.


----------

